# Mahindra 575 Water Pump



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

I have a Mahindra 575 with a leaking water pump. I have found 3 places on the internet with water pumps for a 575, ranging from $50 to $280! The wide range makes me nervous and from the illustrations it is difficult to visually verify they are the correct part. Especially verifying the existence of the generator/alternator pulley.
Can anyone give me some guidance? I hate to buy the $50 part and have it not fit, but then again, I would hate to pay $280 for a $50 part.

Also does a repair manual exist for this tractor, especially one with an electrical diagram?

Looking online for parts for a Mahindra is an exercise in frustration. The parts catalog that came with the tractor does not give part numbers or even a part description. Once I had to replace a broken spindle and no one, even Mahindra, could give me good part number. Took a lot of emails, phone calls and guesswork to come up with a replacement part.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Ernie,

I have searched the internet and found many water pumps for a Mahindra 575. The $280 price is out of line. Typical price is about $73. 

I bought a bummer water pump for my Ford many years ago. Lasted only 2-3 years. I think I got it from my local NH Ford dealer?? (pump was made in Brazil -the bearings went out). Then I bought one from cheaptractorparts.com and it has lasted over 10 years and still going. 

The point is: You takes your chances.


----------



## ErnieChilton (Jul 25, 2014)

*Water Pump*

I finally decided to take a chance and ordered a $50 water pump from Rubicon. They shipped it the same day and, much to my surprise, it was a a Mahindra OEM part. Also ordered a belt for the water pump. The water pump bolted right up with no problems except the alternator pulley did not line up. Had to slide the alternator back about 1/2" to get them in alignment. The water pump belt was another matter. Even though it was in Mahindra packaging, it was way too tight. Decided against using it because it would have put too much pressure on the wp bearing and I would be replacing the wp pretty quickly. Also the lower radiator hose was slightly off but was still able to get it on. I fund on another site that there were two lower hoses for the 575 and a note that if you replaced the water pump you needed the one with an additional slight bend in it.

All in all, wp is in and working fine, but you need to remove the radiator to replace the water pump, something that was complicated by the fact I have a bucket on the tractor.


----------

